# How many people know the regs?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I hesitated to even post this link, but I think it deserves discussion. I was looking at vids and came across this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQACA6aN ... re=related
It said "24" cutthroat" so naturally, I clicked the link to watch it. What I saw was bittersweet. On the one hand, you have a father who has taken his son out fishing and is clearly having some success. The guy even goes so far as to REALLY let his kid reel in the fish, even though he knows its a big one. The kid does a great job, and is super excited. This is all fine and dandy until you actually see the fish.

It is clearly a cutt, and near as I can tell, the thing is smack dab in the middle of the slot. It certainly isn't 24", and its too big to be under, and seems like its not big enough to be over. I have caught a lot of fish in the slot, and I'm here to tell you, the one in the vid looks EXACTLY like all the other 18-20 inchers that are normally caught.

Furthermore, I saw no break in the video, and no attempt made at measuring the fish to be sure it was legal before it was thrown up on shore and stuck on the stringer with the others.

Like I said, watching this video makes me both happy and upset at the same time. On the one hand you have a guy out fishing with his son, spending time making memories that will last this kid a lifetime, and on the other, he doesn't take the time to make sure the kid is taught the rules of the game. It makes me wonder how often this is happening. It bothers me because I play by the rules. I have been upset many times after learning that the hog I caught is 1/4 of an inch too short, but yet I still turn it back. It bothers me that this gentleman would taint an otherwise wonderful day out fishing with his son by breaking a rule that is PLAINLY and CLEARLY posted all over the place up there, not to mention in the proclamation.

So I submit this for discussion. What do you all think? Am I being a tight-ass about the rules, or is this as upsetting to you as it is to me?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with what you are saying, I applaud the dude for getting his kid out and it is awesome that the kid was able to real in that big fish, but you should know the rules also. I took my boy and niece fishing a few weeks ago and my niece caught two fish within 15 minutes and that was the limit for that pond, so I had to have her stop. I felt awful as she was having a great time, but I want her to understand the rules and follow them. You have to lead by example IMO. I let my boy catch a fish and then we left. It is amazing and scary how many people don't understand the regs. Tough situation.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well we know what the regs say and review them every year carry them with us in the boat and on the ice. I love the one about donating fish and not giving them away at the body of water plus having all the 'show me your papers' documentation when you donate to an elderly neighbor/friend, co-workers who don't have the means to fish, etc, etc, etc. IMHO that is an antiquated BS reg/law that should be modified for non-trout waters as IMHO that's what that little reg/law was intended for.

Now onto your thread may I recommend you send a nice comment to the video. YouTube I believe allows you to do that. Guy is clearly having fun but at the same time needs to live by the rules if the fish isn't legal and needs to teach his son this. But again unless you are in the boat and an 'actual' eyes-on-target you'll never really know. Send the guy a comment is my recommendation and maybe a link to the guidebook. Do your part and try to inform this individual is what I say.

As the ole saying goes 'all fisherman are liars except you and me and I don't know about you'.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a change to the Regs for this year.
You may now catch and release fish once you have reached your limit.

This is not a good thing in my opinion but it is the new reg.
There will be a lot more dead fish that were caught deep and then have the hook yanked out and the fish releases, while it is bleeding to death.

So please cut the line and release your fish, if it is hooked too deep to remove the hook.

An even better answer would be to posess one fish under your limit and catch and release untill you catch one that will die, if released. That fish becomes your limit fish.

This would be more ethical to me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Well we know what the regs say and review them every year carry them with us in the boat and on the ice. *I love the one about donating fish and not giving them away at the body of water plus having all the 'show me your papers' documentation when you donate to an elderly neighbor/friend, co-workers who don't have the means to fish, etc, etc, etc. IMHO that is an antiquated BS reg/law that should be modified* for non-trout waters as IMHO that's what that little reg/law was intended for.
> 
> Now onto your thread may I recommend you send a nice comment to the video. YouTube I believe allows you to do that. Guy is clearly having fun but at the same time needs to live by the rules if the fish isn't legal and needs to teach his son this. But again unless you are in the boat and an 'actual' eyes-on-target you'll never really know. Send the guy a comment is my recommendation and maybe a link to the guidebook. Do your part and try to inform this individual is what I say.
> 
> ...


I agree with the bolded statement, the sad part is many people don't even know about that reg. I didn't know about it until a few years ago.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish we had more CO's out enforcing the :RULES: . After all, it's their job. I understand they cant check everybody but I think more enforcement would help. Kinda like if more people saw police cars along the roads and parked at intersections. There would probably be a decline in speeding tickets and red light running...

I applaud the guy for taking the boy and letting him do the reeling... BUT, he is an adult and should know better. For Petes sake- read and follow the rules!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Here is a change to the Regs for this year.
> You may now catch and release fish once you have reached your limit.
> 
> This is not a good thing in my opinion but it is the new reg.
> ...


That new rule is especially stupid at Strawberry. Those sickly weak cutts in there can barely handle being caught and released once let alone time and time again. They will bite again shortly after being released.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

look on the video page at the posters comments he stated that just for the joy of his son it was worth the risk and worth the fine so in other words a good time is worth teaching your kids young to break the laws and rules set forth thats what im getting out of it


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I know what you mean about mixed feelings here. It was cute watching the kid have fun, but in the final analysis, daddy was breaking the law. Daddy should also have been teaching his boy about laws and respect for the resource. How much fun would the youngster have had if daddy received a ticket from the nice game warden and had his fishing pole confiscated?

I have taken my little kids on numerous fishing trips, have helped them catch lots of nice fish, and not broken the law in providing a good time for them.


P:S: One of the other two fish on that guys stringer was a cutt that almost certainly was ALSO in the slot. :evil:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Here is a change to the Regs for this year.
> You may now catch and release fish once you have reached your limit.
> 
> This is not a good thing in my opinion but it is the new reg.
> ...


Not a change at all! It is exactly what the regulations have said for years. If you want to PM me, I'll let you in on the discussion that I had with one of the guys at the UDWR. I tried to get them to require artificial only type regulations when you have your limit in possession, but they didn't want to enforce that. It has always been legal to continue to fish after harvesting a limit.

Fishrmn


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

String him up. There is a difference in not knowing and blatant disregard for the law. He acknowledged he broke the law right on youtube. Is it really worth it? I bet $100 that fish didn't get eaten or the other 2 slot fish on the bank rotting in the sun. I hate cutts as much as the next guy but this is plain bull****.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

It seems to me that you all are preachin to the choir. I think there will always be someone that doesn't follow the rules, but I don't think anyone on this forum is one of those people. I guess this is the best place to vent though. I think we have all seen someone breaking the rules at one time or another.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It may be preaching to the choir, but imagine all the trolls that watch this forum just to find the next hotspot to fish. Hopefully everyone who reads this thread will learn a thing or two (other fishermen are watching you!)

I usually never get close enough to others to see what their catch is, but you can bet if I came across a guy like this I would be calling the poaching hotline. If the CO's aren't going to be around to enforce the laws, we need to do our part. 

bigboybdub- I didn't look at all the comments below, but I kinda figured he knew he had done something wrong when he tagged the vid "24" Cutt". Stupid thing is, it catches more attention that way and only brings the heat that much more. 

I wish a-holes like this guy were caught red-handed more often. Imagine the embarrassment he would have explaining the whole deal to his kid and then his wife. I know my wife would KILL ME if I pulled a stunt like that. 

You wonder what the kid is going to think of him when he's older and sees the vid and realizes dad broke the law. I hope this is exactly what happens.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just went back to see if I could read the comments and it looks like the jackass removed the video. :roll: 

I wonder if he read this thread.

If so- You should be ashamed of yourself...Not just for breaking the law, but for trying to sell your kid a chocolate covered turd. Be warned- many of us are watching, and we will turn you in! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I just went back to see if I could read the comments and it looks like the jackass removed the video. :roll:


Of course he removed it. That was evidence. Instead of "discussing" it, you should have sent the video straight to a CO so that they could nail the guy!

(maybe he got nailed already....)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

PBH said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I just went back to see if I could read the comments and it looks like the jackass removed the video. :roll:
> ...


 8)


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

There will never be enough C.O's to catch as many perpetrators as should be caught. Everyone isn't as committed to obeying the law as a true sportsman. I think that you control what you have control over. If each of us makes sure we help teach true sportmanship, I think that helps in the big picture. Those who really feel strong will "encourage" others and make C.O's aware of blantant examples of those individuals breaking the law. One of the best things that we can do is teach kids that you can have a great time and operate within the laws. Scoutmasters and others of the like have tremendous opportunities. We can all introduce people to fishing and good sportsmanship as matter of course. I think we can all help if we just look for the chance. Just my two cents.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wilford said:


> There will never be enough C.O's to catch as many perpetrators as should be caught. Everyone isn't as committed to obeying the law as a true sportsman. I think that you control what you have control over. If each of us makes sure we help teach true sportmanship, I think that helps in the big picture. Those who really feel strong will "encourage" others and make C.O's aware of blantant examples of those individuals breaking the law. One of the best things that we can do is teach kids that you can have a great time and operate within the laws. Scoutmasters and others of the like have tremendous opportunities. We can all introduce people to fishing and good sportsmanship as matter of course. I think we can all help if we just look for the chance. Just my two cents.


Great comment.
I agree 100%


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Funny. After I posted my response to him with my YouTube accout (utahwaterlog), the video disappeared within a day. -Ov- 

He deserves what he gets, if he actually gets prosecuted for it. If you're going to break the law (which you shouldn't *ahem*), at least C.Y.A. Don't brag about it, for crying out loud.


----------

